# Live Rig . What to buy?



## acoldbloodykiller (Jan 19, 2012)

so I had sold my pod x3 live coz it gave me enough problems like foot pedals not working , buttons not working and it even went off a couple of times on stage. i was thinking of probably going for a better and more reliant multi effect processor which i can use for my live setup and also for recording audio at home. im kinda stuck between a Tc electronics G major 2 rack , a pod HD pro and a Digitech GPS 1101 . i m into playing stuff like textures , meshuggah , ABR . need suggestions


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 19, 2012)

Axe Fx if you can.


----------



## acoldbloodykiller (Jan 19, 2012)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> Axe Fx if you can.



TOO F**KIN EXPENSIVE.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 19, 2012)

acoldbloodykiller said:


> TOO F**KIN EXPENSIVE.



The Standard's price is pretty affordable, and the Axe-Fx would probably be exactly what you want.


----------



## Dores (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm usually against the people advising other people to multiply their budget just to buy what's 2% better, but in this case an Axe FX Standard is what you need. Maybe sell some other gear to finance it? It's the damn best live rig out there, as long as you couple it with a Rocktron Midi-mate for foot switching.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 19, 2012)

save the cash for when you need it, depending on how many fx and stuff you need get a pod hd 300 - 500


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 19, 2012)

If you really dont want to get an Axefx, get a POD HD Pro


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 14, 2012)

rockman. j/k axe fx for the win


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 17, 2012)

If I may make a suggestion: here is my rig rundown (it might give you some ideas and prove that you don't need a big-ass amp and cab or an Axe-Fx.)

PRS SE Mike Mushok Signature Baritone ---> Line 6 X2 Wireless (Rack) ---> Line 6 POD HD500 ---> direct into PA.

(Of course, there are also the basics that you need to have and that alot of people need such as a Furman Power Conditioner or a second expression pedal for the POD HD500. One thing I also have that I use a bit every now-and-then is a VHT Valvulator.)

So yeah, that's my rig. 

Guys, don't hate on the HD's - remember, Paul Ortiz from Chimp Spanner uses a HDPro (same as the HD500 - just rackmounted). I know there are some POD HD500 and HDPro supporters and advocators on here!


----------



## monkeywrench (Feb 17, 2012)

Pod HD


----------

